# Ryzen 3900X can't clock 1800MHz Infinity Fabric with 3600 CL14. Disappointed with Ryzen.



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

My Ryzen 3900X that I just recently purchased can't clock to 1600MHz on Infinity Fabric.
When I clock to 1600 IF with 3600 memory, testing Cinebench R20 causes my PC to black-screen and reboot.
1400 IF with memory at 3600 is stable.
Memory is Ballistix Elite 3600 CL14.
CPU is running with stock cooler.
Temps do not exceed 85C.
Please help.


Here are my PC Specs:

CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Elite 3600 CL 16 (2 x 8Gb) (Clocked at 3600 CL14)
CPU Cooler: Wraith Prism (Stock cooler)
PSU: Cooler Master V1000 80+ Gold (Replaced once)
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GT 705 (Pulled this out of a old Dell somewhere, still waiting for my graphics card to arrive)
OS: WIndows 10 Pro Latest Build (I need Win 10 Pro for my workloads)
___

Here's what I've tried:


I have updated all drivers and BIOS to the latest version.
Replaced my PSU (Replaced Cooler Master V1000 with another V1000)
Updating and trying both main and backup BIOS.
Tested both ram sticks individually in all 4 RAM slots, failure persists.
Test both ram sticks in A1, B1 configuration and A2, B2 configuration, failure persists.
___

Additional information:


I have plugged in both 8-pin CPU power.
Bios version: Gigabyte F3
Benchmarks and stress test *FAIL* using XMP 3600 CL16 (1800 Infinity Fabric) but *PASS* using 2666 (1333 Infinity Fabric)
CPU temperatures do not exceed 85C.
CPU throttles at 80C.
UPDATE: I've managed to achieve stability at 1767 Infinity Fabric and 3600 memory.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pebcak

Need complete system specs...


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Pebcak
> 
> Need complete system specs...


Updated system specs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2019)

I wouldnt expect too much from a Gigabyte board.

Look at your bios, read the manual, see what volts are needed for if, loosen the ram times a bit too.

@Mussels @Bones @Mr.Scott @AlienIsGOD


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wouldnt expect too much from a Gigabyte board.
> 
> Look at your bios, read the manual, see what volts are needed for if, loosen the ram times a bit too.



I did. I tested memory clocks starting at 1.3v and pushed it to 1.45v.
I tested 3600 CL16 with XMP.
I tested each ram stick individually on all 4 slots.
The memory is on the MB QVL.

Edit: Updated original posting.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> When I clock to 1600 IF with 3600 memory, testing Cinebench R20 causes my PC to black-screen and reboot.


Have you checked to see if the Gigabyte X570 motherboard is increasing the voltage to the SoC/Northbridge with the increase to DDR4-3600/IF @ 1800 MHz that has the Integrated Memory Controller? It might be affecting stability if for some odd reason the motherboard doesn't bump the voltage. It should be doing it on its own with the setting at Auto.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Have you checked to see if the Gigabyte X570 motherboard is increasing the voltage to the SoC/Northbridge with the increase to DDR4-3600/IF @ 1800 MHz that has the Integrated Memory Controller? It might be affecting stability if for some odd reason the motherboard doesn't bump the voltage. It should be doing it on its own with the setting at Auto.


You're right. I'll go check it out right now.

To confirm, it's the VDDCR SoC right?

Update: I've switched VCORE SOC from 1.1V to auto.


----------



## flmatter (Sep 1, 2019)

Does it pass at 3000 and 3200 and only fail at 3600?  Could be voltage as @biffzinker said


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

flmatter said:


> Does it pass at 3000 and 3200 and only fail at 3600?  Could be voltage as @biffzinker said


My ram ram fine at 3000, 3200, and 3600.
My IF can't go past 1767 or it'll black screen.


----------



## flmatter (Sep 1, 2019)

Then I would side with @biffzinker  and tweak the voltage for IF


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

flmatter said:


> Then I would side with @biffzinker  and tweak the voltage for IF


Sounds good.
How would I tweak the voltage for the IF?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

flmatter said:


> Then I would side with @biffzinker  and tweak the voltage for IF


Unfortunately there isn't a voltage option to set for Infinity Fabric if his board only offers these options.









My MSI board defaults to 1.030V at stock but if I increase the DDR4 clockspeed to 3466 MHz it gets adjusted to 1.15V.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

I tested again BIOS defaults + XMP. The IF is running at 1800 coupled mode. It still black screened and reset.

VDDCR SOC is always 1.1 in Ryzen Master.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I tested again BIOS defaults + XMP. The IF is running at 1800 coupled mode. It still black screened and reset.


Well then your 3900X might have a less than binned subpar I/O die that doesn't hit the higher clockspeed but I could be wrong. Infinity Fabric is runned between the 7nm CPU Cores die, and the 12nm I/O die but I have a hard time believing you ended up with a lemon.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

@biffzinker This is my IF 1767 bios settings. RAM is at 3600 CL14. FCLK is 1767, RAM is 1800.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> @biffzinker This is my IF 1767 bios settings. RAM is at 3600 CL14. FCLK is 1767, RAM is 1800.


Pretty high voltage for the SoC so that shouldn't be the problem causing instability.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Pretty high voltage for the SoC so that shouldn't be the problem causing instability.


Yeah. I've been doing this for almost 4 days now and I'm at my wit's end. I've tried a lot of things and visited lots of forums.
Do I just give up and accept IF @ 1767 or try to get a replacement?


----------



## Deeveo (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> @biffzinker This is my IF 1767 bios settings. RAM is at 3600 CL14. FCLK is 1767, RAM is 1800.



What kind of voltages do you get on CLDO VDDG/VDDP on settings that get you to Windows? You can see this with Ryzen Master. On Asus X570 TUF board auto setting gets these too high (on high IF frequency), which causes system instability or non bootable condition.

VSOC voltage seems to always show 1.1 on Ryzen Master, even if you manually adjust it. I'd use HWInfo to check actual value. That SOC voltage seems high.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 1, 2019)

Wait, does AMD spec say it should run at 1800?


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 1, 2019)

Well, I have the 3900X + X570 Aorus Xtreme as well, and I have mine at Mem Clock at 1667Mhz with Infinity Fabric coupled at same clock. I'm using XPG DDR4 D60G 3200 CL16 RAM...


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Crucial Ballistix Elite 3600 CL 16 (2 x 8Gb) (Clocked at 3600 CL14)


I see you said your DDR4 Ballistix Elite is 3600 *CL 16* but say your setting the CAS latency to 14. What happens when you set them to stock timings with CL at 16 with 3600?

Stock tmings are DDR4 PC4-28800 • *16-18-18*









						Computer Memory | DDR4 DDR3 DDR2 RAM Upgrades
					

Use the Crucial Advisor tool and Crucial System Scanner to find compatible DDR4, DDR3, DDR2 memory upgrades for your system. FREE US Delivery.




					www.crucial.com


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I see you said your DDR4 Ballistix Elite is 3600 *CL 16* but say your setting the CAS latency to 14. What happens when you set them to stock timings with CL at 16 with 3600?


On stock settings with RAM at 3600 CL16 and IF 1800 fails.
RAM at 3600 CL16 and IF at less than 1800 passes.
Current settings with RAM at 3600 CL14 and IF 1767 passes.



Deeveo said:


> What kind of voltages do you get on CLDO VDDG/VDDP on settings that get you to Windows? You can see this with Ryzen Master. On Asus X570 TUF board auto setting gets these too high (on high IF frequency), which causes system instability or non bootable condition.
> 
> VSOC voltage seems to always show 1.1 on Ryzen Master, even if you manually adjust it. I'd use HWInfo to check actual value. That SOC voltage seems high.


These are my stable settings.

UPDATE: I've set my SOC voltages to 1.1V.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> On stock settings with RAM at 3600 CL16 and IF 1800 fails.
> RAM at 3600 CL16 and IF at less than 1800 passes.
> Current settings with RAM at 3600 CL14 and IF 1767 passes.
> 
> ...


Nvm me then, I thought something was maybe being overlooked.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 1, 2019)

i can tell your not running everything stock. your overclocking everything at the same time then blaming the memory controller. run everything stock then increase your infinity fabric and see if that's stable first. then try tighter memory timings then overclock the cpu. start again from scratch and see whats stable


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

This is HWINFO with cinebench running in the background.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Sep 1, 2019)

you are probably having average results because you bought into a new product. heck, i just got another first gen ryzen 5 1600x that can do 4.2ghz all core @1.44v its a mid 2018 production. also a 7 1700 that can do 4.2 all core at the same volts. probably should have bough into the platform after a year if you wanted better than average performance.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> i can tell your not running everything stock. your overclocking everything at the same time then blaming the memory controller. run everything stock then increase your infinity fabric and see if that's stable first. then try tighter memory timings then overclock the cpu. start again from scratch and see whats stable


I ran everything stock with my memory at 2666 IF 1333. It's stable.
I enabled XMP with memory at 3600 IF 1800. Not stable.
I even tried memory at 2666 FCLK 1800. Not stable.



Final_Fighter said:


> you are probably having average results because you bought into a new product. heck, i just got another first gen ryzen 5 1600x that can do 4.2ghz all core @1.44v its a mid 2018 production. also a 7 1700 that can do 4.2 all core at the same volts. probably should have bough into the platform after a year if you wanted better than average performance.


I'm not looking for better than average performance. I'm looking for performance AMD themselves claimed would work.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> This is HWINFO with cinebench running in the background.


What do you see for the temperature/voltage sensors?









There's no reason you shouldn't be able to overclock to IF @ 1800 MHz with DDR4-3600 but AMD does only specify 3200 MHz guarenteed which means a IF of 1600 MHz. My lesser binned 3600 was running uncoupled with the Auto setting of 1800 MHz when I checked it with Ryzen Master. Since I switched to the MSI B450 Tomahawk though the Auto setting works in relation to the DDR4 frequnecy.


----------



## Deeveo (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> On stock settings with RAM at 3600 CL16 and IF 1800 fails.
> RAM at 3600 CL16 and IF at less than 1800 passes.
> Current settings with RAM at 3600 CL14 and IF 1767 passes.
> 
> ...



Looking at the pic I'd say motherboard is setting CLDO VDDG and VDDP voltages too high, find where you can set these on your bios and set both to 1V and see if it helps.

Edit. I couldn't get 1800+ IF on my X570 TUF + R5 3600 at first either, then I manually lowered these voltages and managed to get IF to 1866 stable, 1900 not stable on my proc tho.

Edit2. My specs are not up to date.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> What do you see for the temperature/voltage sensors?
> View attachment 130558
> 
> View attachment 130559


Hey, I really appreciate you helping me out on this. Thank you.
Here's the voltages:



Deeveo said:


> Looking at the pic I'd say motherboard is setting CLDO VDDG and VDDP voltages too high, find where you can set these on your bios and set both to 1V and see if it helps.


I'll try this and get back to you.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 1, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Wait, does AMD spec say it should run at 1800?


AMD's official Specification states memory and hence also infinity fabric speeds of 3200/1600 respectivly.



			https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-9-3900x
		


Anything above that is an overclock and a bonus.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

Deeveo said:


> Looking at the pic I'd say motherboard is setting CLDO VDDG and VDDP voltages too high, find where you can set these on your bios and set both to 1V and see if it helps.
> 
> Edit. I couldn't get 1800+ IF on my X570 TUF + R5 3600 at first either, then I manually lowered these voltages and managed to get IF to 1866 stable, 1900 not stable on my proc tho.
> 
> Edit2. My specs are not up to date.



I couldn't find the settings you talked about.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I couldn't find the settings you talked about.


The Channel A/B voltage of 1.476 if it relates to voltage to the Ballistix DDR4 sticks seems excessive when Crucial says 1.36. Might want to drop the voltage, I've had my PNY DDR4 3200 become more unstable (BSOD/Black screen) with a higher supplied voltage than the 1.35/36 when I'm overclocking to 3533 MHz.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> The Channel A/B voltage of 1.476 if it relates to voltage to the Ballistix DDR4 sticks seems excessive when Crucial says 1.36. Might want to drop the voltage, I've had my PNY DDR4 3200 become more unstable (BSOD/Black screen) with a higher supplied voltage than the 1.35/36 when I'm overclocking to 3533 MHz.


The Ryzen DRAM Calculator told me 1.45V. I'll lower it and test it.

UPDATE:
3600 CL14 @ 1.36V, FCLK 1800, can't even boot Windows.

But at 1.45V, it's stable.

Could it also be a hardware issue? It might be both a CPU and motherboard problem.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> The Ryzen DRAM Calculator told me 1.45V. I'll lower it and test it.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 3600 CL14 @ 1.36V, FCLK 1800, can't even boot Windows.
> ...


It could be any of those ir something else, I've been working at 3600 for about six months without getting it stable at various timings sub , tertiary and all and any settings.
Im at 3533 /1766 with tight 14,14,14,14,28,48 timings stable ,higher i can get booting nowadays but it never survives stability testing.
Some chips won't but that's not the end of the world, you could get higher bandwidth and lower latency a notch lower.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> It could be any of those ir something else, I've been working at 3600 for about six months without getting it stable at various timings sub , tertiary and all and any settings.
> Im at 3533 /1766 with tight 14,14,14,14,28,48 timings stable ,higher i can get booting nowadays but it never survives stability testing.
> Some chips won't but that's not the end of the world, you could get higher bandwidth and lower latency a notch lower.


I think you meant 6 weeks. Your CPU is a Zen+, I heard Zen2 has better memory support and was hoping it'd be true for my case.
I am only able to get 3600 C14 and FCLK 1767 myself. But the shop I bought my 3900X from allows replacements in a 1 month period. I might do that and hope my second chip will be better.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I think you meant 6 weeks. Your CPU is a Zen+, I heard Zen2 has better memory support and was hoping it'd be true for my case.
> I am only able to get 3600 C14 and FCLK 1767 myself. But the shop I bought my 3900X from allows replacements in a 1 month period. I might do that and hope my second chip will be better.


no i meant six months and didnt mention 3 memory kits, yes the new chips are meant to do better, but then they do also include the infinity fabric ratio adjust , to enable higher then spec memory speeds to be run without over running the infinity fabric into instability by running it at a different speed/ratio.
Its there for a reason and your trying at the edges of what everyone gets ALL of these rysen to run at in infinity fabric terms(not memory) the odd one goes  above 1800 not all a fair few will do 1800 but not all , all will do between 1600 and 1733 on the infinity fabric.

If they will, it's worth a go but no guarantees with speeds beyond spec on any chip.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2019)

I stopped reading a few posts in....sorry if this has been covered after...

Did you install the latest bios and try?
Is your memory on the qvl???



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Its there for a reason and your trying at the edges of what everyone gets ALL of these rysen to run at in infinity fabric terms(not memory) the odd one goes above 1800 not all a fair few will do 1800 but not all , all will do between 1600 and 1733 on the infinity fabric.


AMD says 3600 is the sweetspot. Their own slide shows 3600/3733 as 1:1. 2x8gb at 3600 should run 1:1 on his board.

If I was you, OP... I'd set optimized defaults, and work on ram ONLY.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> I stopped reading a few posts in....sorry if this has been covered after...
> 
> Did you install the latest bios and try?
> Is your memory on the qvl???
> ...


Yup, the latest BIOS is Gigabyte F3 from Gigabyte's own website.
The RAM is also on the QVL albeit 1x8Gb. 
I tried 1x8Gb 3600 CL16 FCLK 1800 as per QVL, still does not work.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 1, 2019)

On the plus side, you're really not missing anythingbetween 3200cl14 and 3600cl16 -- techspot found 0 difference between the two settings.












						AMD Ryzen 9 3900X and Ryzen 7 3700X Review
					

It's finally time to review AMD's new 3rd-gen Ryzen processors. The Ryzen 9 3900X is a 12-core, 24-thread processor with a massive 64MB L3 cache. It costs...




					www.techspot.com
				




Can you run the kit at 3200 c14??


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

I used BIOS defaults with only the XMP enabled. Still black screens and reboots.



phanbuey said:


> On the plus side, you're really not missing anythingbetween 3200cl14 and 3600cl16 -- techspot found 0 difference between the two settings.
> 
> View attachment 130562
> 
> ...


I'll try 3200 CL14 using the Ryzen DRAM Calculator.

UPDATE:
3200 CL14 with FCLK 1600 is perfectly stable.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2019)

2x8gb is not on the list for whatever reason...they wont help you otherwise...maybe there is a legit reason...

But you're sure its setting soc and ddr voltage, xmp?

It's odd because I've reviewed Giga boards (Elite, Ultra, pro wifi, pro wifi itx) and all four of those boards ran GSkill Neo 4x8GB at 1800 running 1:1. The only board that kicked my set down was an asrock who when manually set 1:1, ran fine.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

Man, this sucks. I paid $80 here just to get a 3600 CL16 Micron E-die that I can clock to 3600 CL14.



EarthDog said:


> 2x8gb is not on the list for whatever reason...they wont help you otherwise...maybe there is a legit reason...
> 
> But you're sure its setting soc and ddr voltage, xmp?
> 
> It's odd because I've reviewed Giga boards (Elite, Ultra, pro wifi, pro wifi itx) and all four of those boards ran GSkill Neo 4x8GB at 1600 running 1:1.


Oh, 1600 1:1 is easily achievable for me.
The problem is at 1800 1:1.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2019)

Sorry... I meant 1800...my set is ddr4 3600.

See edit/more in that post..


----------



## jesdals (Sep 1, 2019)

On my 3800x I found that disabling xmp would give the best results. I am running 3600mhz Cl14,15,16, 16, 32, 50 1t on my memory the rest is auto and with 1.450 on vcore and memory. I dont touch pbo setting and just set Pstates to 4500mhz for the CPU and under the AMD overclocking 1800Mhz for infinity fabric and memeory, that it.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

For the SOC voltage, I've tired "auto" and 1.1V.
The DDR voltage I tried 1.45V.

I've also tried BIOS defaults with XMP enabled.

None of them worked.



jesdals said:


> On my 3800x I found that disabling xmp would give the best results. I am running 3600mhz Cl14,15,16, 16, 32, 50 1t on my memory the rest is auto and with 1.450 on vcore and memory. I dont touch pbo setting and just set Pstates to 4500mhz for the CPU and under the AMD overclocking 1800Mhz for infinity fabric and memeory, that it.


Hmmm... I'm gonna give this a try right now.

Nope, does not work.


----------



## Metroid (Sep 1, 2019)

I guess you are the first person disappointed about ryzen, I mean if it cant go to 1800 then back down a bit and enjoy.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2019)

Maybe get a set of sticks that are actually on the QVL? You spend $700 on the board, grab something on the list that will work.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Maybe get a set of sticks that are actually on the QVL? You spend $700 on the board, grab something on the list that will work.


1x8Gb of my ram is on the QVL. I ran stock BIOS with XMP, still does not work.



EarthDog said:


> Sorry... I meant 1800...my set is ddr4 3600.
> 
> See edit/more in that post..


It's really weird because a setting below 1800, which is 1767, works perfectly fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> 1x8Gb of my ram is on the QVL. I ran stock BIOS with XMP, still does not work.


As I said earlier....

2x8gb isnt and likely for a reason.

Stick to the qvl....


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 1, 2019)

You say it works at 1767, why not run ram at 3533 with the tightest timings you can try again at 1800 IF when the next bios is out?


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> As I said earlier....
> 
> 2x8gb isnt and likely for a reason.
> 
> Stick to the qvl....


1x8Gb is on the QVL and still does not work.



Taraquin said:


> You say it works at 1767, why not run ram at 3533 with the tightest timings you can try again at 1800 IF when the next bios is out?


Sounds good. But I really want to make sure my CPU is not "faulty". I wanna try get a 1:1 exchange from my local retailer before the 1 month period runs out.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 1, 2019)

I was watching this video 







 and if theres a binning difference between the two cores, it would perhaps explain why people dont se the same results. I would like to some one try my pstaes oc on a 3900x perhaps starting low with 4400mhz and1.5 vcore - just to see if the all core setting is possible on the 3900x

Btw your motherboard comes with a ton of ad on censors. Do you use them? I dont, but just wondering if some of the problems people experience with the Master and Extreme is because of some of these extra options


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 1, 2019)

This might annoy you, but I can run my "cheapo" 3600 memory at 3800 at 1:1.
Not using XMP though and not super tight timings, but better timings than the manufacturers spec.
Admittedly on a 3800X and the model down from yours in terms of board, but hey...

That said, it took me a long time to get here, especially with boosts working as well. Gigabyte seems to be working things out, but I'm sure there are a lot more issues for them to sort out. AGESA 1.0.0.4 should be out some time next week from Gigabyte, in a new beta UEFI.

Also, the Ryzen DRAM calculator isn't perfect, it's a tool to help you dial in ballpark figures, but I managed to run my RAM at tighter timings than it suggested.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I was watching this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean add-on sensors? I've not tired them yet but I'd like to try them once I'm done tweaking my CPU. Now that'm close to giving up on the FCLK, I might get an AIO and OC the cores next.



TheLostSwede said:


> This might annoy you, but I can run my "cheapo" 3600 memory at 3800 at 1:1.
> Not using XMP though and not super tight timings, but better timings than the manufacturers spec.
> Admittedly on a 3800X and the model down from yours in terms of board, but hey...
> 
> That said, it took me a long time to get here, especially with boosts working as well. Gigabyte seems to be working things out, but I'm sure there are a lot more issues for them to sort out. AGESA 1.0.0.4 should be out some time next week from Gigabyte, in a new beta UEFI.


Wow! I'm envious. 
I might just exchange my 3900X but 3900Xs are in really short supply here and I'm not sure when I can get a replacement.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Wow! I'm envious.
> I might just exchange my 3900X but 3900Xs are in really short supply here and I'm not sure when I can get a replacement.



They're in short supply everywhere. No stock at all here. As such, it might be a bad idea to try and get it swapped, for something that will most likely be resolved with a UEFI update.
The past two beta UEFI's from Gigabyte prevented me from running anything higher than 3600MHz for the RAM, so it might be that your board has a similar issue. Setting the memory to 3733 or 3800 would result in the system not booting.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 1, 2019)

The way I manage the memory is by entering the Advanced Memory Settings (do note that XMP not should be enabled)



And in here I just ad the CL14,15,16, 16, 32, 50 settings that I found using the Ryzen Dram Calculator



Now go back to settings and those the AMD overclocking page 



You have to accept terms



Go to timing Configuration



And here just ad the speed


You could proberly type in your settings for timings here instead of the tweaker menu. But I doing it this way



And then just set the Ifinity manually to 1800MHz nothing more


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 1, 2019)

@jesdals apparently the Gigabyte settings override the ones in the two "AMD" menus, just FYI.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I wanna try get a 1:1 exchange from my local retailer before the 1 month period runs out.


I wish we had retailers around to return bad overclocking cpus!


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

jesdals said:


> The way I manage the memory is by entering the Advanced Memory Settings (do note that XMP not should be enabled)
> View attachment 130570
> And in here I just ad the CL14,15,16, 16, 32, 50 settings that I found using the Ryzen Dram Calculator
> View attachment 130572
> ...


That's what I did too. 
I'm glad that at least you managed to get yours working.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Sep 1, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> AMD's official Specification states memory and hence also infinity fabric speeds of 3200/1600 respectivly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought. What an odd reason to get disappointed over, not being able to run X amount beyond spec.



KhakiKukhi said:


> 1x8Gb is on the QVL and still does not work.
> 
> 
> Sounds good. But I really want to make sure my CPU is not "faulty". I wanna try get a 1:1 exchange from my local retailer before the 1 month period runs out.


It's not faulty. AMD spec is 1600 MHz.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Have you checked to see if the Gigabyte X570 motherboard is increasing the voltage to the SoC/Northbridge with the increase to DDR4-3600/IF @ 1800 MHz that has the Integrated Memory Controller? It might be affecting stability if for some odd reason the motherboard doesn't bump the voltage. It should be doing it on its own with the setting at Auto.



Auto varies it too much.



KhakiKukhi said:


> The Ryzen DRAM Calculator told me 1.45V. I'll lower it and test it.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 3600 CL14 @ 1.36V, FCLK 1800, can't even boot Windows.
> ...



1.45, have you tried 1.37-1.44V?

Since 1600 is stable, everything over that is not guaranteed, boxochocolates


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> I wish we had retailers around to return bad overclocking cpus!


I know some guys


eidairaman1 said:


> Auto varies it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45, have you tried 1.37-1.44V?


I've tried 1.36V. That does not boot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I know some guys
> 
> I've tried 1.36V. That does not boot.



I didnt say 1.36 im saying volts of 1.37-1.44


----------



## spectatorx (Sep 1, 2019)

I think info from this video may help you:


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> On the plus side, you're really not missing anythingbetween 3200cl14 and 3600cl16 -- techspot found 0 difference between the two settings.


What about TPU's 3900X memory performance scaling? You are posting on TPU's forum so I would hope your reading the content posted on the main site. 








						AMD Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X
					

We take a close look at memory scaling on AMD's new Zen 2 Ryzen 3900X, testing both application and gaming performance at seven different memory speed and timing combinations ranging from 2400 MHz all the way up to 4000 MHz.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 1, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> What about TPU's 3900X memory performance scaling? You are posting on TPU's forum so I would hope your reading the content posted on the main site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL - google failed me.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> LOL - google failed me.


Have you tried using DuckDuckGo for web searches?


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Sep 1, 2019)

fclk speed about chip quality.my 3700x can make 1866 mhz.how can 3900x 1767 because 3900x's have better chips or are they?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

Voltaj .45 ACP said:


> because 3900x's have better chips or are they?


Technically AMD should be using a higher quality binned dies for the two chiplets, and you would expect the same for the I/O die. Who knows for sure?


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 1, 2019)

I somehow doubt that a 3900X with the gear that @KhakiKukhi  has can not run up to max 1900 Infinity Fabric.

Some things to try.First get proper setting for the ram and then apply enough voltage to the Ram,Soc etc.

Suggestion for Ram Download DRAM Calculator for Ryzen with Thaiphoon burner

In thaiphoon burner export your XMP profile with complete HTML Report and save delays in nanoseconds to desktop or somewhere you would remember.
Then import the XMP complete HTML Report to DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 

Then in the DRAM Calculator for Ryzen pick the settings you want and try them,they are meant as a guide. Print out setting from main and advanced or write them down.

In BIOS set everything to optimized defaults and restart back in to BIOS.

In BIOS input the settings from the DRAM Calculator for Ryzen-depending on what settings you picked voltages may be different.
Disable-PBO for now,can re-enable anytime
Set DRAM voltage to 1.5v for now ,can lower later
cLDO VDDG -  0.900v  Most likely your auto settings set this to high,use recommended setting from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen
cLDO VDDP -  0.950v   Most likely your auto settings set this to high,use recommended setting from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen
SOC - 1.12v -Set to max from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen for now.I use higher than max on my system for stability.
DDR4-Set to 3600Mhz or whatever you picked in DRAM Calculator for Ryzen
The memory clock (mclk), the memory controller clock (uclk), and the infinity fabric clock (fclk) all need to be synced for best results.
So in BIOS set fclk-1800Mhz or half of whatever you picked in DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 
So in BIOS set mclk=uclk 
When set the mclk:uclk:fclk should be set to ratio1:1:1 for best results.

Give these a try without toughing anything else in your BIOs and see how it goes.


----------



## Deeveo (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I couldn't find the settings you talked about.



Might be under advanced memory settings, not familiar with Gigabyte bios though.


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2019)

Sorry if I missed it, but are you able to run the IF clocks at the speed you want with your RAM @ 3600Mhz CL16? 3600 @ CL14 is a tough nut to crack for both the RAM and the SoC.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

erocker said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but are you able to run the IF clocks at the speed you want with your RAM @ 3600Mhz CL16? 3600 @ CL14 is a tough nut to crack for both the RAM and the SoC.


I tried asking the same question earlier in the thread.








						Ryzen 3900X can't clock 1800MHz Infinity Fabric with 3600 CL14. Disappointed with Ryzen.
					

My Ryzen 3900X that I just recently purchased can't clock to 1600MHz on Infinity Fabric. When I clock to 1600 IF with 3600 memory, testing Cinebench R20 causes my PC to black-screen and reboot. 1400 IF with memory at 3600 is stable. Memory is Ballistix Elite 3600 CL14. CPU is running with stock...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Adam Krazispeed (Sep 1, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> This is HWINFO with cinebench running in the background.View attachment 130556



dude according to hwinfo?? your running an R9 3900X QS .. a qualification / Engineering Sample Silicon. LOOK at TOP LEFT then look to the right of the CPUs (OPN). id contact AMD or store u purchased the cpu from and tell em to give you a new CPU.. this happend to me with the AMD fx series cpus years ago and AMD sent me a new cpu that was a Production Sample and they even upgraded me to the next model in line, ES Fx 8120 sent to AMD - AMD sent back to me an FX 8150.. small i know but i still got a free upgrade for the fuck up??


----------



## hzy4 (Sep 1, 2019)

Adam Krazispeed said:


> dude according to hwinfo?? your running an R9 3900X QS .. a qualification / Engineering Sample Silicon. LOOK at TOP LEFT then look to the right of the CPUs (OPN).


Hold you horses. I dont think it is an engineering sample, mine shown the same. The HWinfo App has obsolete information as no update was released to support Ryzen 3000.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 1, 2019)

It's Hwinfo, my 3600 is reported as a QS


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm going to go ahead and say it. You either have a crap CPU, but I doubt that, or the RAM you are attempting to do it with is the issue (most likely)!

All I did was clear CMOS, slapped in sticks I thought should do it, set 1800 IF, 3600 RAM, and tried to post. It failed, so I dropped 1.45V to the DRAM and here is what I get, solid as a rock.


----------



## hzy4 (Sep 2, 2019)

70ns on 3600mhz CL14 seems awfully high, should be more like 65ns


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2019)

hzy4 said:


> 70ns on 3600mhz CL14 seems awfully high, should be more like 65ns



Didn't tinker with anything but the main timings. also not that pressed about 5ns.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 2, 2019)

hzy4 said:


> Hold you horses. I dont think it is an engineering sample, mine shown the same. The HWinfo App has obsolete information as no update was released to support Ryzen 3000.


You might want to try the latest beta version then, as it has Ryzen 3000 support.





With regards to DRAM, it seems Hynix CJR is a good way to go for Ryzen, both based on my own experience and now with some third party testing.
Note the link is in Romanian and might require some translation.








						Review – HyperX FURY RGB DDR4 3200 CL16 2x8GB – Hynix CJR pe platforma AMD
					

HyperX FURY RGB   Ehehei, dragii mei, iata ca din punct de vedere calendaristic tocmai a trecut vara, soarele incepe sa fie mai bland si vegetatia se pregateste sa acopere pamantul cu haina ca…




					lab501.ro


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2019)

Just to chime in.

Use membench from DRAM Calculator to validate, don't jump straight into Cinebench. It will save you some time and blackscreens/bsod's.

On my E-Die (given that it's rated at 3200) system would boot fine with OC to 3600 CL14 on Aorus Elite but would throw errors in membench. In the end it wasn't stable at 3600 CL14 or CL16, I didn't want to mess with it so I gave up and stuck to 3466 CL14. But your Elite's are rated at 3600 so I see no reason why it shouldn't work fine at CL14 with some adjustment. You could try tinkering with XMP High Freq Sup level settings.

Also make sure you don't use R-XMP and import the .html profile from the Thaiphoon Burner instead.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 2, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I tried asking the same question earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been saying this. 3600 CL16 with stock BIOS with only XMP enabled does not work.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 2, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I've been saying this. 3600 CL16 with stock BIOS with only XMP enabled does not work.


I was responding to @erocker. Understood from earlier in thread that it wasn't working for you.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 2, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I was responding to @erocker


Oh alright, I'm sorry.



gerardfraser said:


> I somehow doubt that a 3900X with the gear that @KhakiKukhi  has can not run up to max 1900 Infinity Fabric.
> 
> Some things to try.First get proper setting for the ram and then apply enough voltage to the Ram,Soc etc.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try this.



eidairaman1 said:


> I didnt say 1.36 im saying volts of 1.37-1.44


Then I'll try this.


I can't find cLDO VDDG and cLDO VDDP in my Gigabyte BIOS.
The closest I've found is "CPU VDD18", "CPU VDDP", "PM_CLDO12", "PM_1VSOC", "PM_1V8".

This is the MEMbench results with *stock BIOS + XMP + 1.45V DDR*.
But this fails at a Cinebench R20 benchmark.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 2, 2019)

Just throwing my numbers up here for you to compare with, Cinebench runs just fine as well.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 2, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Oh alright, I'm sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. I just ran mine again and got this. How does it compare?



I'm getting memory errors lol.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2019)

You're on stock bios? Which one is it? F1 or F3? If you're on F1 update to F3.


> Update AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABB
> Improve Destiny 2 gaming compatibility
> Improve XMP DDR compatibility
> Support AORUS Memory Boost
> Support JEDEC DDR4 native 3200MHz memory


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> You're on stock bios? Which one is it? F1 or F3? If you're on F1 update to F3.


I'm on F3, the latest one.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2019)

@TheLostSwede should have a link to list of beta bioses. Worst case scenario? Ditch Elite's and get a different set of ram.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> @TheLostSwede should have a link to list of beta bioses. Worst case scenario? Ditch Elite's and get a different set of ram.


I'm very new in this DIY PC stuff and I'd like to ask: is the RAM or the CPU to blame? Why is it to blame?
From a n00b's perspective, I thought the IF might be the problem.

For a different set of RAM, I have my eye on a nice set of Trident Z Neo at 3600. Unfortunately, they're CL18 sticks.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 2, 2019)

F3 should be the final release of F3, so the beta UEFI isn't likely to help until AGESA 1.0.0.4 comes out. From what my mate at Gigabyte told me, it should be out at some point this week.
You can find beta UEFI's for Gigabyte boards here otherwise.





						GIGABYTE Latest Beta BIOS
					

Warning Some of beta BIOSes are still undergoing compatibility testing. GIGABYTE is sharing these BIOSes for testing purposes only and are not meant f




					forums.tweaktown.com
				




You're not running 1:1 either, not with latencies above 80.

It would seem Intel and AMD memory controllers behave very differently in terms of what latencies memory can run at.
Have a look at this as an example (using Google translate, unless you read Romanian).
Also, Hynix CJR DRAM seems to work really well with Ryzen 3000 CPUs.








						Review – HyperX FURY RGB DDR4 3200 CL16 2x8GB – Hynix CJR pe platforma AMD
					

HyperX FURY RGB   Ehehei, dragii mei, iata ca din punct de vedere calendaristic tocmai a trecut vara, soarele incepe sa fie mai bland si vegetatia se pregateste sa acopere pamantul cu haina ca…




					lab501.ro


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I'm very new in this DIY PC stuff and I'd like to ask: is the RAM or the CPU to blame? Why is it to blame?
> From a n00b's perspective, I thought the IF might be the problem.
> 
> For a different set of RAM, I have my eye on a nice set of Trident Z Neo at 3600. Unfortunately, they're CL18 sticks.


Why not try your current RAM at a higher cas latency?


----------



## Wavetrex (Sep 3, 2019)

Memory errors:
- Timings are too tight, need to loosen them up a bit
- The voltage is insufficient for your particular chips (you did not win the silicon lottery)
- Motherboard quality not great, there are inconsistencies in traces resulting in instability of signals

In any case, you must do something about it, as memory errors result in corrupting data (not just crashes), and in some cases completely losing it (for example, it might corrupt an archive/backup to the point where you can't unpack it anymore). Very unsafe to use the system with data errors !

After it seems it's running OK (after several retries) in MemBench, do an overnight test in MemTest 86+, to see if it's actually stable/no errors.








						MemTest86 - Official Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool
					

MemTest86 is the original self booting memory testing software for x86 and ARM computers. Supporting both BIOS and UEFI, with options to boot from USB.



					www.memtest86.com
				




It took me over 2 weeks of fine tuning timings until I found a set that works 100% stable on my computer (Tighter than XMP timings)

Currently at DDR4-3400 CL14-18-14-32-56-and-a-whole-bunch-of-other-numbers-which-do-matter-for-stability-but-less-for-performance.





Note that I'm using CL14 on a memory designed for CL16...

This is at 1.41v, if only 0.05 less (1.405) it throws the occasional error in MemTest86 (Windows and games work perfectly fine, but not risking it, since my computer is also used for work)


----------



## moproblems99 (Sep 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> With regards to DRAM, it seems Hynix CJR is a good way to go for Ryzen, both based on my own experience and now with some third party testing.
> Note the link is in Romanian and might require some translation.



Perhaps this has been brought up already, but where can you go to find the manufacturer of the underlying  memory ICs?  I presume the manufacturers specs will have them somewhere but is there a memory database somewhere out there?


----------



## Wavetrex (Sep 3, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> ...but where can you go to find the manufacturer of the underlying  memory ICs? ... *a memory* *database somewhere out there*?





			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 3, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I've been saying this. 3600 CL16 with stock BIOS with only XMP enabled does not work.


Think about that statement.

AMD's processor wont work with your memory's Intel memory profile?

It's not impossible your chip might yet have that one thing you have not tried but it's also possible it's not possible, some chips won't do it mine wouldn't until last night.
I upgraded my crosshair hero VII bios to 2703, I lost loads of bios functionality , mostly in the advanced tweak section which is near empty now(they seriously narrowed user tweaks).
Thing boots at 3600 C16 ,seam's stable, that bios had ageesa p1.0.0.3 ABB.

Perhaps waiting is key to fixing it via bios update.

Ps I have gone through three sets of memory in total really two sets died early , i didnt even use ryzen calc , but last memory swap i made sure i got Bdie ,good quality not low bin as i had got before, so it is good memory.
but i used a stilt profile and auto set its fine, the last time his timings worked too ,even clocked higher then he had, ill be trying for more.

pps Is memory and finity clocking the new consumer clocking?


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 3, 2019)

Okay, right now, I'm running 3600 CL16 with IF at 1767.
In membench, I'm getting 80+ latency.
I've settled on:

Enabled XMP 3600 CL16
DRAM voltage to 1.440V
IF at 1767


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 3, 2019)

How is your latency with ram at 3533cl16 instead? It will probably improve performance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

AMD Issues Statement on Low Ryzen 3000 Boost Clocks, BIOS Update Soon
					

After AMD's Ryzen 3rd generation launch many users have reported that they are not seeing the advertised boost clocks that AMD promises in their specifications. This has been an ongoing issue, with various tweaks tried, with limited success. This lead to serious allegations about "false...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 3, 2019)

I do not think the OP can follow instructions or take any advice or he is just not sure at all.Someone with the same motherboard maybe should help him out and take motherboard screenshots and write on each setting what it is.
Here is a crappy cheap X470 Motherboard with the cheap 3600X. 3900x is more than capable of running 3600Mhz Ram on a ratio of 1:1:1 synced.

Also not sure why he is showing membench but here is membench with settings.If membench for errors take Wavetrex advice


----------



## chief-gunney (Sep 4, 2019)

try procODT= 60


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> I do not think the OP can follow instructions or take any advice or he is just not sure at all.Someone with the same motherboard maybe should help him out and take motherboard screenshots and write on each setting what it is.
> Here is a crappy cheap X470 Motherboard with the cheap 3600X. 3900x is more than capable of running 3600Mhz Ram on a ratio of 1:1:1 synced.
> 
> Also not sure why he is showing membench but here is membench with settings.If membench for errors take Wavetrex advice


In all fairness, running the IF at anything above 1800MHz is hit or miss and very CPU dependent. 
But yes, 3600MHz shouldn't be impossible, but it might be his RAM that's the limiting factor here, as not all RAM works well with Ryzen 3000.


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes you are correct and fair.All we can do is give reasonable advice and it is up to the OP to try any all advice.I would be very unhappy if I bought the gear the OP bought and it does not work.I would be surprised if it really did not work.

I just re-quote the post I made to try to help out OP


gerardfraser said:


> I somehow doubt that a 3900X with the gear that @KhakiKukhi  has can not run up to max 1900 Infinity Fabric.
> 
> Some things to try.First get proper setting for the ram and then apply enough voltage to the Ram,Soc etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 4, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> Yes you are correct and fair.All we can do is give reasonable advice and it is up to the OP to try any all advice.I would be very unhappy if I bought the gear the OP bought and it does not work.I would be surprised if it really did not work.
> 
> I just re-quote the post I made to try to help out OP



Alright I did everything you said to do, in the order that you listed:

In BIOS input the settings from the DRAM Calculator for Ryzen-depending on what settings you picked voltages may be different.
Disable-PBO for now,can re-enable anytime
Set DRAM voltage to 1.5v for now ,can lower later
cLDO VDDG - 0.900v Most likely your auto settings set this to high,use recommended setting from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen
cLDO VDDP - 0.950v Most likely your auto settings set this to high,use recommended setting from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen
SOC - 1.12v -Set to max from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen for now.I use higher than max on my system for stability.
DDR4-Set to 3600Mhz or whatever you picked in DRAM Calculator for Ryzen
The memory clock (mclk), the memory controller clock (uclk), and the infinity fabric clock (fclk) all need to be synced for best results.
So in BIOS set fclk-1800Mhz or half of whatever you picked in DRAM Calculator for Ryzen
So in BIOS set mclk=uclk
When set the mclk:uclk:fclk should be set to ratio1:1:1 for best results.
Except for 10 "So in BIOS set mclk=uclk." I couldn't find the bios setting for it.




This is the settings the DRAM Calculator generated:





This is the memtest result. I still have yet to do overnight stability testing:




Here is the Ryzen Master screenshot:




After 5 consecutive Cinebench R20 benchmarks, it doesn't black screen and reset anymore.
But the latency is still 70ns+.
I'll be running a overnight stability test tonight.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 4, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Except for 10 "So in BIOS set mclk=uclk." I couldn't find the bios setting for it.


From your Ryzen Master screenshot the board is running with Memory/Infinity Fabric in a 1:1:1 ratio. The Coupled Mode: On under the "Memory Control" is the one to look at.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 4, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> From your Ryzen Master screenshot the board is running with Memory/Infinity Fabric in a 1:1:1 ratio. The Coupled Mode: On under the "Memory Control" is the one to look at.
> View attachment 131031


Yup! I see.
It doesn't black screen and reset in Cinebench anymore and I'll be running an overnight stability test.
Only problem is the memory latency.

AIDA64 also shows 70ns+ latency:


----------



## Agent_D (Sep 4, 2019)

I have the same issue with a 3600X on ASRock X570 Steel Legend. I can run memory and IF at 3533 no problem, as soon as I try to do 3600/1800, it won't boot, regardless of SOC voltage/DRAM voltage, or any combo of voltages in between. I don't know if it's board, or CPU, or a combination of both, but honestly the difference in performance from 3533 to 3600 is going to be absolutely negligible.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 4, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> I have the same issue with a 3600X on ASRock X570 Steel Legend. I can run memory and IF at 3533 no problem, as soon as I try to do 3600/1800, it won't boot, regardless of SOC voltage/DRAM voltage, or any combo of voltages in between. I don't know if it's board, or CPU, or a combination of both, but honestly the difference in performance from 3533 to 3600 is going to be absolutely negligible.


I'm glad I'm not the only one! I hope you too manage to resolve the issues.


----------



## Agent_D (Sep 4, 2019)

I honestly gave up, I spent probably 40-60 hours trying every BIOS setting and combination of voltages that I could with no resolution. I just gave up and settled at 3533 for both memory and IF because the 67MHz to 3600 is literally nothing in performance terms.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 4, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> I honestly gave up, I spent probably 40-60 hours trying every BIOS setting and combination of voltages that I could with no resolution. I just gave up and settled at 3533 for both memory and IF because the 67MHz to 3600 is literally nothing in performance terms.


That's *EXACTLY *what I did. I finally gave up and settled for 3533 on RAM and 1767 on IF.
I decided to give it one last try and followed gerardfraser's instructions. It seems to be working so far and I'm currently stability testing my RAM overnight.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 4, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> View attachment 131038View attachment 131039View attachment 131040View attachment 131042View attachment 131045View attachment 131046View attachment 131047View attachment 131048View attachment 131049View attachment 131050View attachment 131051View attachment 131052


That's what I did, except for the "OC", I'm using stock cooler and still waiting for my AIO. But I'm still getting 70ns latency.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 4, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> But I'm still getting 70ns latency.


What happens if you do the memory tweaking through Ryzen Master?








						Share your AIDA 64 cache and memory benchmark here
					

3200@3600 cl14




					www.techpowerup.com
				



^


Cidious said:


> But now it got funky. I discovered a difference in performance when entering timings directly into bios or through Ryzen Master. Above is Ryzen Master. Below is BIOS


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 4, 2019)

???
UCLK==MEMCLK

And this is a very nice explanation of ZEN2 memory subsystem


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 4, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> That's *EXACTLY *what I did. I finally gave up and settled for 3533 on RAM and 1767 on IF.
> I decided to give it one last try and followed gerardfraser's instructions. It seems to be working so far and I'm currently stability testing my RAM overnight.



Good job so far but you missed a couple sub timings and import of XMP from taiphoon burner.That is why your latency is still high.The good thing is you are not crashing as you said and I have a feeling that with some more guidance you will get better results and stable also.For the most part your RAM settings look good.

Also on ebay you can buy a lifetime subscription for AIDA64 for $1.49USD.

After all your testing for stability and 70ns is still OK for gaming and applications,it does not need to be faster.
Try to lower your tRFC @ 630 lower that to 345 and test for black screen,memory test and this will lower latency but not essential for now.
Now you been messing with your stuff over a week,take it slow I will try to help you out if you have problems and others will also help.

Also #10 is the list ,if it is not in your BIOS that is fine.Your motherboard will set it correctly and it looks like it did.Here is wishing you have good results in stability test.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 5, 2019)

trfc also has 'straps' that it's stable on  I think there are JEDEC specs that go something like 560, 416, 36something, 313 and 293 - but your SPD has the specs; I've found that sticking to the ratios on the SPD gave me less stuttering in far cry 5.  364/293 was smoother than 330/300 etc.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

I've done overnight stability testing for 575 minutes. No errors.



gerardfraser said:


> Good job so far but you missed a couple sub timings and import of XMP from taiphoon burner.That is why your latency is still high.The good thing is you are not crashing as you said and I have a feeling that with some more guidance you will get better results and stable also.For the most part your RAM settings look good.
> 
> Also on ebay you can buy a lifetime subscription for AIDA64 for $1.49USD.
> 
> ...


I exported my memory stuff from Thaipoon Burner and imported them into Ryzen DRAM Calculator. I don't know what I would have missed.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah I've also stuck to DRAM Calc settings and ended up with latency ~70 with E-die. That's at Fast CL14 3466.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Yup! I see.
> It doesn't black screen and reset in Cinebench anymore and I'll be running an overnight stability test.
> Only problem is the memory latency.
> 
> ...


That could be down to the UEFI though, it might not have been tuned properly for your RAM yet.
Your Row Cycle Time is also quite high, which might have some small affect on the latency.
Also, are any background processes running while you test with AIDA? If anything else is accessing the RAM. the latency will go up.
Everything else looks fine, although the DRAM Voltage is a bit on the high side, so maybe try lowering step by step to something more reasonable like 1.4V.



Agent_D said:


> I have the same issue with a 3600X on ASRock X570 Steel Legend. I can run memory and IF at 3533 no problem, as soon as I try to do 3600/1800, it won't boot, regardless of SOC voltage/DRAM voltage, or any combo of voltages in between. I don't know if it's board, or CPU, or a combination of both, but honestly the difference in performance from 3533 to 3600 is going to be absolutely negligible.


Most likely UEFI related. Could be that the IF doesn't want to run that fast. Technically you are overclocking the IF, as the highest speed AMD ever claimed to be in spec, is 1600MHz, i.e. 3200MHz RAM.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Your Row Cycle Time is also quite high


Yeah. I just entered what the DRAM Calculator gave me.



gerardfraser said:


> Try to lower your tRFC @ 630 lower that to 345 and test for black screen


I tried tRFC at 345 and 496. I can't boot.


----------



## Zach_01 (Sep 5, 2019)

On mine, tRFC is 653(all timings XMP/auto) and Im getting 67,5~68 latency. With 3733 tho, and UCLK=MEMCLK=FCLK (1866).
I also tried what DRAMcalc suggests (various settings) and latency goes 71~72.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Yeah. I just entered what the DRAM Calculator gave me.
> 
> I tried tRFC at 345 and 496. I can't boot.



Sure, I understand that, just something worth trying to tune step by step to see if it can be improved upon.
Unfortunately, getting the most out of your RAM right now, includes a lot of reboots and manual testing.
I've used a combination of trying various options and the DRAM Calculator settings and have ended up at slightly tighter timings than the DRAM calculator suggests.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sure, I understand that, just something worth trying to tune step by step to see if it can be improved upon.
> Unfortunately, getting the most out of your RAM right now, includes a lot of reboots and manual testing.
> I've used a combination of trying various options and the DRAM Calculator settings and have ended up at slightly tighter timings than the DRAM calculator suggests.


Oh definitely! I'm willing to go through reboots and manual testing. How would I do that?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Oh definitely! I'm willing to go through reboots and manual testing. How would I do that?


It's really just a matter of trying to reduce the timings you've already got at this point, one by one, to see what works and what doesn't.
Obviously you should save a profile in your UEFI first, so you can quickly restore all the settings you now have working, so you don't have to set them all manually again.
I think the two you can try to start with is tRCDWR (16) and tRC (mine is 48, but that means nothing, different DRAM ICs).
Beyond that, I'm not sure what's worth tweaking and I'm not sure you'll be able to boot with tighter tRCDRD or tRP timings. My system doesn't like me touching those two options at all.

The other option is to go the other way, increase the CAS to 16 and see if you can run the memory at 3733 or 3800MHz, with the IF interface set to the matching speed.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 5, 2019)

TRFC has a large impact on latency and also gamingoerformance. Micron is worst at that timing. Samsung can often run below 300, Hynix below 400, but Micron often troubles with less than 500 at 3600 ram-speed+. On my coffee lake setup and my previous skylake setup tRFC was the second most impactful timing after CL. CR also has a bit of impact in many games.

Lowering tRFC from 420 to 350 on my coffee lake gave 3 ns lower latency in Aida64. Those of you with Micron can try getting as close as possible to 500. Going from 630 to 500 can have a significant impact.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

Taraquin said:


> TRFC has a large impact on latency and also gamingoerformance. Micron is worst at that timing. Samsung can often run below 300, Hynix below 400, but Micron often troubles with less than 500 at 3600 ram-speed+. On my coffee lake setup and my previous skylake setup tRFC was the second most impactful timing after CL. CR also has a bit of impact in many games.


Thanks for that insight. Something I really didn't know.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Thanks for that insight. Something I really didn't know.


Glad to be of help  If you read the ryzen calc review here at TPU you can compare the Hynix to Samsung setting. The main difference in timings between them is tRFC running a lot lower on B-die, which in some games can turn into several % performancedifference.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

Not going to say it made wonders in AIDA64, but it seemingly made a small difference. It goes to show that some or the more advanced settings can make a difference though.






vs. previous result.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

@TheLostSwede How's your IF ratio? 1:1 at 3800?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> @TheLostSwede How your IF ratio? 1:1 at 3800?



Yes, it's 1:1 and it's 100% stable.
Maybe that's one advantage of the 3800X vs the 3700X?







Taraquin said:


> Glad to be of help  If you read the ryzen calc review here at TPU you can compare the Hynix to Samsung setting. The main difference in timings between them is tRFC running a lot lower on B-die, which in some games can turn into several % performancedifference.



This seems to potentially be the most important page in the review for people having issues.








						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not going to say it made wonders in AIDA64, but it seemingly made a small difference. It goes to show that some or the more advanced settings can make a difference though.
> 
> View attachment 131076
> 
> vs. previous result.


Have you tested the impact of lowering tRFC on Your system if you can do it without losing stability?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

Taraquin said:


> Have you tested the impact of lowering tRFC on Your system if you can do it without losing stability?


I just did, from 666 to 497, that was the difference in the two AIDA screenshots.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 5, 2019)

Ah, I only saw that you changed 4th timing from 40 to 36  Not as much of a difference as I experienced, but a small improvement anyways. I bet that it will be more noticable in gaming. If you got a high end gpu and lower resolution a bit it will probably yield a small improvement.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

I can't even lower my Micron E-die from 630 to 500 without being unable to boot.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I can't even lower my Micron E-die from 630 to 500 without being unable to boot.


And if you set it to auto, what then?


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> And if you set it to auto, what then?


Hmm... Lemme try and report back.

Woah.
Auto: 68.7ns
600: 70.1ns


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Hmm... Lemme try and report back.
> 
> Woah.
> Auto: 68.7ns
> 600: 70.1ns


And the actual value that was set from AUTO?


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Hmm... Lemme try and report back.
> 
> Woah.
> Auto: 68.7ns
> 600: 70.1ns


What is value at auto? You can try 550, og 10 higher or lower if it Works or not


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Hmm... Lemme try and report back.


Now you finally able to run a test without errors after a week or more,your in a good place.OK now do not worry that one timing did not work yet.You wanted stability and no crashes with infinity fabric 1800.

Now to start on some of the other things I laid out in my little points.
Time to test with lower voltage on the DRAM First,screw the latency for now.So start knocking off voltage on the ram until error or failure.
When this is done I can help you get better results on the infinity fabric and latency.



TheLostSwede said:


> Yes, it's 1:1 and it's 100% stable.
> Maybe that's one advantage of the 3800X vs the 3700X?



There is no advantage over any of these CPU's like that on infinity fabric.My 2 x 3600X run 1900Mhz without problems.Just putting that out these.






			https://i.postimg.cc/gmrnHwwz/Desktop-Screenshot-2019-09-03-15-33-36-28-2.png


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

Hmmm... That's strange. The value for the auto setting is also 630.



gerardfraser said:


> Now you finally able to run a test without errors after a week or more,your in a good place.OK now do not worry that one timing did not work yet.You wanted stability and no crashes with infinity fabric 1800.
> 
> Now to start on some of the other things I laid out in my little points.
> Time to test with lower voltage on the DRAM First,screw the latency for now.So start knocking off voltage on the ram until error or failure.
> ...


Okay, I'll try lowering the voltages. I'm currently stable on 1.440V.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Hmmm... That's strange. The value for the auto setting is also 630.
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll try lowering the voltages. I'm currently stable on 1.440V.


Here's a SS from reddit, 3800 on E-die:


			https://i.redd.it/tcpqmb735uc31.png
		

Stable at 1.41.

Guess I'll tinker with mine today.


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Hmmm... That's strange. The value for the auto setting is also 630.
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll try lowering the voltages. I'm currently stable on 1.440V.


That is all good,now when you test you can be stable forever on memtest or similar but lower voltage on the RAM will have an effect on games so it would also be beneficial to test out games like Dues EX Mankind Divide/Anthem/Witcher 3 .

So if you start getting stuttering/hitching/crashes or just weird stuff you would need to add voltage to your RAM.

Anyway I am not trying to tell you how to do it,run your ram but I think with the settings you have now you change your CL14 to CL16 and DRAM Voltage can leave where ever you want 1.44 is fine and try DDR4 3800Mhz and Infinity fabric 1900. 

I still suggest do it the proper way and take your time but it is your machine.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> That is all good,now when you test you can be stable forever on memtest or similar but lower voltage on the RAM will have an effect on games so it would also be beneficial to test out games like Dues EX Mankind Divide/Anthem/Witcher 3 .
> 
> So if you start getting stuttering/hitching/crashes or just weird stuff you would need to add voltage to your RAM.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm unclear of what you want me to do.
You want me to clock my RAM to 3800 right?




This is what the Ryzen DRAM Calculator is showing me, CL14:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> There is no advantage over any of these CPU's like that on infinity fabric.My 2 x 3600X run 1900Mhz without problems.Just putting that out these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not all CPU's will run IF at 1900MHz, so don't be that bold. I have a fair few friends working at various motherboard makers and not all the CPU's they've tested can run IF at 1900MHz and I would guess that's a lot more CPU's than what we've tested.



KhakiKukhi said:


> Sorry, I'm unclear of what you want me to do.
> You want me to clock my RAM to 3800 right?


That's what he's suggesting. 3733 or 3800 would be the next things to try at this point, if you want to squeeze every bit of performance out of your RAM.
But as I also pointed out above, you most likely have to relax your timings to do so.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> you most likely have to relax your timings to do so.


Yeah, that's why I'm surprised at the CL14 the calculator told me.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm surprised at the CL14 the calculator told me.


That's cause you're using FAST instead of SAFE. SAFE should auto to CL16.

I stand corrected.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> That's cause you're using FAST instead of SAFE. SAFE should auto to CL16.


Believe it or not, I'm actually using SAFE, look at the top of the image.





KhakiKukhi said:


> View attachment 131099





Chomiq said:


> That's cause you're using FAST instead of SAFE. SAFE should auto to CL16.
> 
> I stand corrected.


But I still think the calculator's wrong. 3800 at CL14 are you kidding me? That'd be the day.

Screw it, I'm gonna try it for the luls.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Believe it or not, I'm actually using SAFE, look at the top of the image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you always have that reddit screen as reference for CL16 timings.


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, not all CPU's will run IF at 1900MHz, so don't be that bold.


Do you actually think ,I think that all Ryzen CPU'S can hit 1900Mhz.HMMMM interesting.



KhakiKukhi said:


> But I still think the calculator's wrong. 3800 at CL14 are you kidding me? That'd be the day.



It is possible and not a problem on ,now every Ram/Motherboard combo can not do this.I have 2 x 3600X that can.



KhakiKukhi said:


> Sorry, I'm unclear of what you want me to do.
> You want me to clock my RAM to 3800 right?
> This is what the Ryzen DRAM Calculator is showing me, CL14:



Sorry I am not trying to confuse you,
I suggest continue testing the voltage but if you want to just jump to test DDR4 @ 3800Mhz and infinity fabric to 1900Mhz you can if you want but you need to change what the calculator and your setting  from CL14 to CL16.

Keep voltage at 1.44v on the DRAM and test.
So if you start getting stuttering/hitching/crashes or just weird stuff you would need to add voltage to your RAM. 
Let us know what happens if you decide to jump ahead with higher settings.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> Do you actually think ,I think that all Ryzen CPU'S can hit 1900Mhz.HMMMM interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, 3800 CL14 did not work on my ram. It booted at 3800 CL16.
Running tests now.

What are the advantages of running 1900 vs 1800 in theory?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> What are the advantages of running 1900 vs 1800 in theory?



Lower memory latency? Beyond that, I'm not sure there are many things that would gain any real advantages.
I guess you'll see if it's worth it with your RAM or not.
Unfortunately W1zzard didn't test at 3733 and 3800.








						AMD Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X
					

We take a close look at memory scaling on AMD's new Zen 2 Ryzen 3900X, testing both application and gaming performance at seven different memory speed and timing combinations ranging from 2400 MHz all the way up to 4000 MHz.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This might help get you some further insight.








						AMD Ryzen 3000 – Part IV – DDR4 Scaling – ENGLISH Version
					

DDR4 Scaling   PAGE GUIDE FOR THE MOBILE READERS 1 & 2 – Background info and news regarding the AMD Zen 2 memory sub-system 3 – Testbed 4 – 12 – CPU Tests 13 &#8211…




					lab501.ro


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Lower memory latency? Beyond that, I'm not sure there are many things that would gain any real advantages.
> I guess you'll see if it's worth it with your RAM or not.


90.3ns lol


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> 90.3ns lol
> View attachment 131103


Then you'er no longer 1:1. You might have to and set that manually again.
The IF speed needs to be 1900MHz as well. As I said, it might not work. If so, try 3733.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Then you'er no longer 1:1. You might have to and set that manually again.
> The IF speed needs to be 1900MHz as well. As I said, it might not work. If so, try 3733.


I tested again and now it's 93.4ns at 1.5v now.
Ryzen Master shows both IF and RAM at 1900.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I tested again and now it's 93.4ns at 1.5v now.
> Ryzen Master shows both IF and RAM at 1900.
> View attachment 131112


Interesting.
That's a first.
Really couldn't say why. I don't see any reason for it.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Interesting.
> That's a first.
> Really couldn't say why. I don't see any reason for it.


Just my luck!
I'll try 3733 next.

p.s. I'm also getting lower memory reads at 3800.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Really couldn't say why. I don't see any reason for it.


I'm GUESSING instability...


----------



## jesdals (Sep 5, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I tested again and now it's 93.4ns at 1.5v now.
> Ryzen Master shows both IF and RAM at 1900.


Your Trfc value is very high - if possible try to lower it





Heres my settings with the F5I bios + TRFC set to 310


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

This is 3773 CL16 wth tRFC at 653




I'm gonna try lowering tRFC next.

UPDATE:
RAM @ 3733, tRFC @ 570 is 66.4ns
RAM @ 3733, tRFC @ 550 is 66.5ns

There seems to be no improvements between 570 and 550. Should I still try to lower it?


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 5, 2019)

No your memory controller is not synced,so you are getting 90ns.You want what I posted the first time.You said you can not find it in BIOS but I do not have your motherboard but it should at least do it on  auto. You can also look more in BIOS for the setting.(So in BIOS set mclk=uclk)


> The memory clock (mclk), the memory controller clock (uclk), and the infinity fabric clock (fclk) all need to be synced for best results.
> So in BIOS set mclk=uclk
> When set the mclk:uclk:fclk should be set to ratio1:1:1 for best results.



Then your settings should look like this so you do not get 90ns. NB Frequency is memory controller in CPU-Z


			https://i.postimg.cc/gmrnHwwz/Desktop-Screenshot-2019-09-03-15-33-36-28-2.png
		


I am going butt out of this thread,have fun testing ,good luck.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> No your memory controller is not synced,so you are getting 90ns.You want what I posted the first time.You said you can not find it in BIOS but I do not have your motherboard but it should at least do it on  auto. You can also look more in BIOS for the setting.(So in BIOS set mclk=uclk)
> 
> 
> Then your settings should look like this so you do not get 90ns. NB Frequency is memory controller in CPU-Z
> ...


Hey, thanks for all the help. If it weren't for your steps, I'd have given up at 3533 CL16.
I'll check CPU-Z with 3800.

Here it is. MCLK, UCLK, FCLK seems to be the same.
91.8ns at 1900 1.45V.
I get 66.6ns at 1867 1.45V.
Both are at 570 tRFC.
Should I increase the voltage on the 1900?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

It might be worth trying today's new UEFI, F4.
Just keep in mind that all your saved profiles will be wiped if you update your UEFI.








						X570 AORUS XTREME (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> It might be worth trying today's new UEFI, F4.
> Just keep in mind that all your saved profiles will be wiped if you update your UEFI.
> 
> 
> ...


export to usb stick... load from usb stick, save to updated bios.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 5, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> export to usb stick... load from usb stick, save to updated bios.


I actually found out that thats not allways possible, it was from one of the previous upgrades. But som nice screen dumps of the settings as Well, then its easy done


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 5, 2019)

It's better than nothing and worth it to try. It works most of the time.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 5, 2019)

Yup! Updated my BIOS first thing in the morning.
I wasn't smart enough to save my profiles so I lost them.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Here's a SS from reddit, 3800 on E-die:
> 
> 
> https://i.redd.it/tcpqmb735uc31.png
> ...


Tried, ended up with same results. Safe and fast 3600 both post, boot into windows, memtest throws errors, tried increasing voltage by .01 increment and it did nothing. 3800 CL16 Safe preset wouldn't post. At this point the options are:
- stick with 3466 CL14 with Fast timings - it's stable at 1.4 V (could probably drop it to 1.39 V) and that's what I've been using for a week now, latency's around 69 ns,
- try to get 3600 CL16 to work without errors.

Question is - is it even worth it?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Tried, ended up with same results. Safe and fast 3600 both post, boot into windows, memtest throws errors, tried increasing voltage by .01 increment and it did nothing. 3800 CL16 Safe preset wouldn't post. At this point the options are:
> - stick with 3466 CL14 with Fast timings - it's stable at 1.4 V (could probably drop it to 1.39 V) and that's what I've been using for a week now, latency's around 69 ns,
> - try to get 3600 CL16 to work without errors.
> 
> Question is - is it even worth it?



Did you try the new memory calculator that was released yesterday?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 6, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you try the new memory calculator that was released yesterday?


Nope, wasn't aware it was released. Thx for the info.

Also, I had troubles finding the cLDO VDDG Voltage and cLDO VDDP Voltage in GB bios settings, have they renamed it to something else or are they scattered somewhere else.


----------



## Woomack (Sep 6, 2019)

It's not guaranteed it will run stable at 3800 as it depends on more factors. However, I was able to stabilize every tested Micron E kit at 3733 on Gigabyte and ASRock X570 mobos.
Micron E in ~3200-3600 kits generally works like:
3600/3733/3800 16-17-17, 16-18-18, 16-19-19 1.35-1.40V, matter of luck
(results based on 8 different kits)

On Ballistix Elite 3600 CL16/GB X570I Pro WiFi, all I had to do to make it run at 3800 was to set XMP timings and 3800mem/1900IF. It also depends on the CPU/IMC.
I wasn't able to stabilize my kits at CL14 3466. Max was 3200-3466 CL15-15-15. For CL14 you need different IC, usually Samsung.
If you take a look at results then optimal is XMP with tweaked sub timings.

I can't find any screenshots at the lower clock. Found only this one at 4800.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Also, I had troubles finding the cLDO VDDG Voltage and cLDO VDDP Voltage in GB bios settings, have they renamed it to something else or are they scattered somewhere else.


I can help you with that. Lemme get back home and get some pics for you.


----------



## Espumador (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> My Ryzen 3900X that I just recently purchased can't clock to 1600MHz on Infinity Fabric.
> When I clock to 1600 IF with 3600 memory, testing Cinebench R20 causes my PC to black-screen and reboot.
> 1400 IF with memory at 3600 is stable.
> Memory is Ballistix Elite 3600 CL14.
> ...




For what i see my guess is you have your timings to tight!

I have a MSI MEG Ace with 3900x and 3600Cas 15 with IF at 1800 by default!! so yours have to work to.

What is the rated speed of your rams?
What soc voltage is the MB putting into your system?
What are the settings you are putting in you mobo to define your memory banks at 3600cas14(ram voltage/soc voltage etc...)?

Why is your CPU throttling at 80cº??? that doesnt make sense....since the tjmax for a 3900x is 95cº.
Something is wierd in your info bro.
Reset your Bios and place your full system specs so you can validade what type of configs you need to place on your system


----------



## Deleted member 171912 (Sep 6, 2019)

Never ending story: AMD Ryzen and "top" memory

It will take days/weeks to get it running and stable. You will test new BIOS, beta BIOS, rollback BIOS, you will learn 34 (or 39) options in BIOS, memory calculator, memory timing, sub timing, ..., you will wait for new, better Agesa. And again and again. Just AMD (ASUS) lab.

This is my old experience with top components, ASUS MB, Ryzen and RAM 3200 CL14. Never again. And now I see the same, 2,5 years later. Only Ryzen is now Ryzen 2 and memory 3600.

Ryzen (Ryzen 2) is good processor. I have one PC with X570 and waiting for 3950X. But forget to buy and use "top" memory for Ryzen. It is wasted time.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Nope, wasn't aware it was released. Thx for the info.
> 
> Also, I had troubles finding the cLDO VDDG Voltage and cLDO VDDP Voltage in GB bios settings, have they renamed it to something else or are they scattered somewhere else.


VDDG and VDDP are in the "Settings" tab. It's under "AMD Overclocking."
They're in millivolts.

If you prefer Ryzen Master, they're here:


----------



## Agent_D (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> That's *EXACTLY *what I did. I finally gave up and settled for 3533 on RAM and 1767 on IF.
> I decided to give it one last try and followed gerardfraser's instructions. It seems to be working so far and I'm currently stability testing my RAM overnight.



I'm thinking it may just be a limitation of my memory kit. It's a HyperX (samsung b-die) 32GB kit that is rated for 2666MHz @16-18-18-18-39 and getting 3533 at 16-21-21-21-41 seems to maybe just be its upper limit. I can run 1.35v with trfc of 480, and I can loosen the trfc some and even run it stable at 1.25v, but no matter how much voltage I give it (tried up to 1.5v), it's very stubborn with timings and doesn't like to run anything more than 16-18-18-18-39 at any speed except the stock 2666MHz. I settled at 16-21-21-21-41 because my latency and speeds don't increase at all by going to 16-18-18-18-39 and requires less voltage.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> I'm thinking it may just be a limitation of my memory kit. It's a HyperX (samsung b-die) 32GB kit that is rated for 2666MHz @16-18-18-18-39 and getting 3533 at 16-21-21-21-41 seems to maybe just be its upper limit. I can run 1.35v with trfc of 480, and I can loosen the trfc some and even run it stable at 1.25v, but no matter how much voltage I give it (tried up to 1.5v), it's very stubborn with timings and doesn't like to run anything more than 16-18-18-18-39 at any speed except the stock 2666MHz. I settled at 16-21-21-21-41 because my latency and speeds don't increase at all by going to 16-18-18-18-39 and requires less voltage.


I'm currently testing my sticks for stability at 3733 16-18-18-18-36 tRFC 653 1.48V.
It's not stable at 1.45V and lowering tRFC makes it even less stable. 1.48v seems to make it stable.
I'm having to feed a lot of voltage into my sticks and it's scaring me. I'm not sure if I should increase my 18s to 21s and lower the voltage.
My latency right now is about 67.4ns average between 10 AIDA64 benchmarks. I didn't see a latency increase going from tRFC 540 to 653 for some reason.

EDIT:
Changed 16-18-18-18-64 to 16-18-18-18-36. Was typo sorry.


----------



## Agent_D (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I'm currently testing my sticks for stability at 3733 16-18-18-18-64 tRFC 653 1.48V.
> It's not stable at 1.45V and lowering tRFC makes it even less stable. 1.48v seems to make it stable.
> I'm having to feed a lot of voltage into my sticks and it's scaring me. I'm not sure if I should increase my 18s to 21s and lower the voltage.
> My latency right now is about 67.4ns average between 10 AIDA64 benchmarks. I didn't see a latency increase going from tRFC 540 to 653 for some reason.



I would like to get my latency down, but I've not been able to get it below 71ns, it averages 73-77 in AIDA64.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

Agent_D said:


> I would like to get my latency down, but I've not been able to get it below 71ns, it averages 73-77 in AIDA64.


Me too! I get about 77ns at 3600 CL16. Going to 3733 dropped it to 67.4ns. Strangely, going to 3800 with MCLK=UCLK=FCLK brings my latency to 97ns.
But I am feeding 1.48v which I'm not too comfortable with doing.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2019)

rblc said:


> Never ending story: AMD Ryzen and "top" memory
> 
> It will take days/weeks to get it running and stable. You will test new BIOS, beta BIOS, rollback BIOS, you will learn 34 (or 39) options in BIOS, memory calculator, memory timing, sub timing, ..., you will wait for new, better Agesa. And again and again. Just AMD (ASUS) lab.
> 
> ...


Not really, my RAM works fine at 3600 without any fiddling. Getting it to 3800 took a little bit of fiddling. Just doing fine tuning now. I have $89 RAM...
It's a huge improvement over my Ryzen 7 1700 system where initially I couldn't get the RAM over 2133.


----------



## HTC (Sep 6, 2019)

Do we know for a fact that higher speed RAM actually causes performance loss due to the FCLK divider kicking in, other than latency measuring tools saying so? I think the "abnormal" cache size in 3rd gen Ryzen CPUs throws latency measuring tools off but *dunno for sure*.

One one hand, slower IF speed slows performance while faster memory improves it but the real question mark is the cache, and how it affects latency.

Any memory speed and latency sensitive program / game out there (cache) taxing enough to test this?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2019)

Once you go to uncoupled mode, yes, most software loses a bit of performance due to the lower speed of the IF.
Obviously this depends on the software, if you have something that likes really fast RAM, then you can still gain performance, but you seemingly need to hit 4400MHz on the RAM for most things to gain any performance. However, in most software it's within the margin of error imho.
Lab501 has a pretty good test that shows the difference going from 2800MHz to 4400MHz, although without 3800MHz.
@HTC Far Cry New Dawn at 4K at minimum FPS seems to be what you want...








						AMD Ryzen 3000 – Part IV – DDR4 Scaling – ENGLISH Version
					

DDR4 Scaling   PAGE GUIDE FOR THE MOBILE READERS 1 & 2 – Background info and news regarding the AMD Zen 2 memory sub-system 3 – Testbed 4 – 12 – CPU Tests 13 &#8211…




					lab501.ro


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 6, 2019)

Used DRAM Calc 1.6.2, it helped with passing memtest at 3600 and 3733. Below timings for 3733 @1.42V. 3466 CL14 still gives better result in CPU-Z bench. 520/54170 compared to like 525/55000.

3800 not booting might be the fault of F4j bios.

Nope. I give up. 3466 CL14 it is, at least for now.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Used DRAM Calc 1.6.2, it helped with passing memtest at 3600 and 3733. Below timings for 3733 @1.42V. 3466 CL14 still gives better result in CPU-Z bench. 520/54170 compared to like 525/55000.
> 
> 3800 not booting might be the fault of F4j bios.


3733 at 1.42v is stable for you? Wow, I had to crank that up to 1.48v myself for it to be stable.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> 3733 at 1.42v is stable for you? Wow, I had to crank that up to 1.48v myself for it to be stable.


Nah it wasn't. With very loose timings you can get it to work, but that's with 16-20-20-40-85.


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I'm currently testing my sticks for stability at 3733 16-18-18-18-64 tRFC 653 1.48V.
> It's not stable at 1.45V and lowering tRFC makes it even less stable. 1.48v seems to make it stable.
> I'm having to feed a lot of voltage into my sticks and it's scaring me. I'm not sure if I should increase my 18s to 21s and lower the voltage.
> My latency right now is about 67.4ns average between 10 AIDA64 benchmarks. I didn't see a latency increase going from tRFC 540 to 653 for some reason.


I eould try 16-19-19-38 or 16-20-20-40. First timing affects performance a lot. Timing 2 to 4 does much less to performance, BUT especially no 2 affects stability a lot. Last value is often best kept at twice second value.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

Taraquin said:


> I eould try 16-19-19-38 or 16-20-20-40. First timing affects performance a lot. Timing 2 to 4 does much less to performance, BUT especially no 2 affects stability a lot. Last value is often best kept at twice second value.


Thanks! I could try your suggestions later.
Right now, with the new DRAM calculator, I'm trying for 3800.
Any suggestions?







EDIT 1:
102.9ns latency lol.
mclk:fclk:uclk is 1:1:1







EDIT 2:
Went back to 3733, got this:


----------



## HTC (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> EDIT 2:
> Went back to 3733, got this:
> View attachment 131225



I'd stress test that to ensure stability and be done with it, if i were in your shoes.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Thanks! I could try your suggestions later.
> Right now, with the new DRAM calculator, I'm trying for 3800.
> Any suggestions?
> View attachment 131222
> ...


Looks like 3733 is your sweet spot. The read speed looks very respectable.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

HTC said:


> I'd stress test that to ensure stability and be done with it, if i were in your shoes.





TheLostSwede said:


> Looks like 3733 is your sweet spot. The read speed looks very respectable.


Thanks! Seems like this is it then. I'm just gonna do some more stability testing and be done with it. Thanks for all the help and advice!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Thanks! Seems like this is it then. I'm just gonna do some more stability testing and be done with it. Thanks for all the help and advice!


Are you still disappointed?


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Are you still disappointed?


Initially, yes. I was not able to run stock BIOS + XMP without crashing. It took me almost 2 weeks to manually fine tune my timings. So I'm disappointed in out-of-box performance.

However, I'm currently really happy with my system right now. But I don't want to speak too soon, I have yet to do stability testing.

P.S. I'm not too sure about my CPU-Z bench scores.
CPU-Z after 5 runs:




Cinebench R20 which seems okay:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 6, 2019)

I wouldn't read too much into CPU-Z as a real benchmark. I've had it drop more than 100 points between runs on the multi-threaded test.
And in all fairness, AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB seems to be slower than some of the earlier AGESA's, so let's wait for 1.0.0.4 or whatever it will be (which seems to have been delayed) and the new AMD patch that's supposed to improve the boosting.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I wouldn't read too much into CPU-Z as a real benchmark. I've had it drop more than 100 points between runs on the multi-threaded test.
> And in all fairness, AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB seems to be slower than some of the earlier AGESA's, so let's wait for 1.0.0.4 or whatever it will (which seems to have been delayed) and the new AMD patch that's supposed to improve the boosting.


I'll take your advice, you know more than me!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I'll take your advice, you know more than me!


He is spot on , memory support has gotten much better with time , initially I couldn't get 3000 stable on an r2600x i ended up on 3466 c14 ,on the 3rd generation i can get 3600c14 stable but not 3800c16 i get an IF error on my boards diag point, im at 3733 c16 with high latency too like 67-70 so i might back off for now and join the waiting crew.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 6, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> He is spot on , memory support has gotten much better with time , initially I couldn't get 3000 stable on an r2600x i ended up on 3466 c14 ,on the 3rd generation i can get 3600c14 stable but not 3800c16 i get an IF error on my boards diag point, im at 3733 c16 with high latency too like 67-70 so i might back off for now and join the waiting crew.



Let me join you on the wait then. 
I'm on 3733 C16 with high latencies too. 64 for my case.

One question, how did you get IF error on your board's diag point?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Let me join you on the wait then.
> I'm on 3733 C16 with high latencies too. 64 for my case.
> 
> One question, how did you get IF error on your board's diag point?


Trying to get 3800 running, it wouldn't boot with IF beyond 1733 ,i didnt try the divider side of things at all though so it's possible i can go faster, at this point it's early days i won't give up, I didn't get it across well before but it's an evolving situation, has been the last year to be honest, chipping away at it.

I meant 1900 i can get 1800 IF not 1900 sorry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Initially, yes. I was not able to run stock BIOS + XMP without crashing. It took me almost 2 weeks to manually fine tune my timings. So I'm disappointed in out-of-box performance.
> 
> However, I'm currently really happy with my system right now. But I don't want to speak too soon, I have yet to do stability testing.
> 
> ...



It was your choice of memory and lack of understanding of this platform


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 8, 2019)

Some more information on the topic of memory and Ryzen 3000.
Knowing the memory ICs would've been helpful as well though...








						Ryzen 3000 Memory Benchmark & Best RAM for Ryzen (fClock, uClock, & mClock)
					

Memory speed on Ryzen has always been a hot subject, with AMD’s 1000 and 2000 series CPUs responding favorably to fast memory while at the same time having difficulty getting past 3200MHz in Gen1. The new Ryzen 3000 chips officially support memory speeds up to 3200MHz and can reliably run kits...




					www.gamersnexus.net


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 8, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Some more information on the topic of memory and Ryzen 3000.
> Knowing the memory ICs would've been helpful as well though...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## eMWu (Sep 9, 2019)

For anyone having problems trying to use 3733Mhz on b-die using DRAM calculator, try settings: tFAW to 20 or 24(calculator provides 16 but my kit didnt like it >= 3600Mhz) tRDWR to 9 (calculator provides 8  but my kit didnt like it too). Now im fully stable(memtest overnight, 2h aida64 stress test, 2h prime95 3x different tests) at 3733MHz 15-15-16-15-32 1.43V and 1.1V SOC. Getting 63.3-63.9 latency. Couldnt get 3733Mhz CL14 stable, but i will try some tweaks if I have time.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 9, 2019)

eMWu said:


> For anyone having problems trying to use 3733Mhz on b-die using DRAM calculator, try settings: tFAW to 20 or 24(calculator provides 16 but my kit didnt like it >= 3600Mhz) tRDWR to 9 (calculator provides 8  but my kit didnt like it too). Now im fully stable(memtest overnight, 2h aida64 stress test, 2h prime95 3x different tests) at 3733MHz 15-15-16-15-32 1.43V and 1.1V SOC. Getting 63.3-63.9 latency. Couldnt get 3733Mhz CL14 stable, but i will try some tweaks if I have time.


Wow, that's amazing. Good job! I'm stick on 3600 CL16 myself due to stability reasons. Can I have a picture of your DRAM Calculator settings?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2019)

He's using Samsung's B-Die.


----------



## eMWu (Sep 9, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Wow, that's amazing. Good job! I'm stick on 3600 CL16 myself due to stability reasons. Can I have a picture of your DRAM Calculator settings?



Sure, when I return from work I'll post my timings.

Right now I noticed that good settings, even without manual oveclock can give me pretty good gains, while not pushing voltages too far.
In most 3900x reviews is see Fire Strike CPU score about 28000-28500 points:








						I scored 20 473 in Fire Strike
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



Time Spy 12000-12500:








						I scored 8 105 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Sep 9, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> He's using Samsung's B-Die.


Oh, I got too excited and missed he B-die part. 
Oh well, 3600 is OK I guess. Even though I dropped 150 points in Cinebench and have 69ns latency now.
At least it's stable.


----------



## eMWu (Sep 9, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Oh, I got too excited and missed he B-die part.
> Oh well, 3600 is OK I guess. Even though I dropped 150 points in Cinebench and have 69ns latency now.
> At least it's stable.



69ns latency is okay. I don't see big difference in games performance when going from 3400MHz cl14(latency 67 - 68ns) to 3733MHz cl5(63 - 64ns)

I've tested Far Cry 5, GTA V and Metro Exodus. Only 1-2% bump.









						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 9, 2019)

eMWu said:


> 69ns latency is okay. I don't see big difference in games performance when going from 3400MHz cl14(latency 67 - 68ns) to 3733MHz cl5(63 - 64ns)
> 
> I've tested Far Cry 5, GTA V and Metro Exodus. Only 1-2% bump.
> 
> ...


63-64 is about as good as it gets with Ryzen 3000, so you have nothing more to improve on there for the time being at least.
Obviously we don't know if there will be some changes with new AGESA's, but it's unlikely, since the latency has a lot to do with the chip design.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> Oh, I got too excited and missed he B-die part.
> Oh well, 3600 is OK I guess. Even though I dropped 150 points in Cinebench and have 69ns latency now.
> At least it's stable.


65-75ns is the expected latency window for 1:1 FCLK on Ryzen 3000 series. Beside, the result often vary by 1-2 ns between runs.


----------



## eMWu (Sep 9, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> 63-64 is about as good as it gets with Ryzen 3000, so you have nothing more to improve on there for the time being at least.
> Obviously we don't know if there will be some changes with new AGESA's, but it's unlikely, since the latency has a lot to do with the chip design.




I'm curious how much the latency improve going from cl15 to cl14 @3733MHz but my memory kit gives me hard time going to cl14  just for testing purposes ill try to bump dram voltage and tweak a little bit, but i'll probably stick to my current settings... I feel comfortable with 1.43V


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 9, 2019)

eMWu said:


> I'm curious how much the latency improve going from cl15 to cl14 @3733MHz but my memory kit gives me hard time going to cl14  just for testing purposes ill try to bump dram voltage and tweak a little bit, but i'll probably stick to my current settings... I feel comfortable with 1.43V


Have a look here. The latency actually increased by 1ns going from 16 to 14...








						AMD Ryzen 3000 – Part IV – DDR4 Scaling – ENGLISH Version
					

DDR4 Scaling   PAGE GUIDE FOR THE MOBILE READERS 1 & 2 – Background info and news regarding the AMD Zen 2 memory sub-system 3 – Testbed 4 – 12 – CPU Tests 13 &#8211…




					lab501.ro


----------



## eMWu (Sep 9, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Have a look here. Sadly no full benchmarks, just AIDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!
So I guess i could cut to about 61-62ns maybe... If I could stay <=1.45v it could be worth the effort but I doubt I can get it stable under ~1.47-8v


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 9, 2019)

eMWu said:


> 69ns latency is okay. I don't see big difference in games performance when going from 3400MHz cl14(latency 67 - 68ns) to 3733MHz cl5(63 - 64ns)
> 
> I've tested Far Cry 5, GTA V and Metro Exodus. Only 1-2% bump.
> 
> ...



Thats pretty good scaling 5-6% latency reduction to a 1-2% gain in fps.  That's like getting an extra 100Mhz boost on the 3900x.

Is anyone running 4 sticks on ryzen successfully at ~64ns?


----------



## eMWu (Sep 9, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Thats pretty good scaling 5-6% latency reduction to a 1-2% gain in fps.  That's like getting an extra 100Mhz boost on the 3900x.
> 
> Is anyone running 4 sticks on ryzen successfully at ~64ns?



I think U can get even more just taking care of voltages/temperatures of the 3900X. My Gigabyte board set them waay to high and that reduces performance.


----------



## jesdals (Sep 9, 2019)

eMWu said:


> I'm curious how much the latency improve going from cl15 to cl14 @3733MHz but my memory kit gives me hard time going to cl14  just for testing purposes ill try to bump dram voltage and tweak a little bit, but i'll probably stick to my current settings... I feel comfortable with 1.43V



Tried CL14- at 1867MHz the matching setting on my setup, with 1.46v on memory and 1.45 and 1.5 vcore -with 4500MHz Pstates setting could boot but not get into windows - CL14-16-14-14-30-44-1T at 1833 MHz on memory and infinity fabric is possible


----------



## eMWu (Sep 9, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> 63-64 is about as good as it gets with Ryzen 3000, so you have nothing more to improve on there for the time being at least.
> Obviously we don't know if there will be some changes with new AGESA's, but it's unlikely, since the latency has a lot to do with the chip design.



U were right  I managed to get it to work at 3733 CL14 but no latency improvement... I guess that without going higher with Infinity Fabric, latency wont get any better.

Does anyone know what memory read/write/copy should I get? Its hard to find any valid info because 3900x reviews provide mixed results...


----------



## HTC (Sep 9, 2019)

eMWu said:


> U were right  I managed to get it to work at 3733 CL14 but no latency improvement... I guess that without going higher with Infinity Fabric, latency wont get any better.
> 
> *Does anyone know what memory read/write/copy should I get?* Its hard to find any valid info because 3900x reviews provide mixed results...



@TheLostSwede answered that for you in this topic's post #210.


----------



## eMWu (Sep 9, 2019)

HTC said:


> @TheLostSwede answered that for you in this topic's post #210.



Oh, right thanks. Seems ok then


----------



## Roddey (Sep 10, 2019)

Is anyone running 4 sticks on ryzen successfully at ~64ns?
[/QUOTE]
I dont know. 4 sticks Teamgroup Nighthawk b-die at 3600mhz cas 14

.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 10, 2019)

Roddey said:


> I dont know. 4 sticks Teamgroup Nighthawk b-die at 3600mhz cas 14View attachment 131535.




Thats awesome thank you for that!  I have the Team Dark Pro 3200 C14 these look like the same exact chips.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 10, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Thats awesome thank you for that!  I have the Team Dark Pro 3200 C14 these look like the same exact chips.


Your welcome. Using dram calculator the fastest I can seem to get is 3600mhz/1800flck. 3733 using safe or fast settings causes it to keep rebooting and I have to turn the power switch off and then back on(power supply) then hit f1 to get back into the bios. I think the ram chips can go faster, but the dram calc. settings dont work for me past 3600mhz.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 10, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Your welcome. Using dram calculator the fastest I can seem to get is 3600mhz/1800flck. 3733 using safe or fast settings causes it to keep rebooting and I have to turn the power switch off and then back on(power supply) then hit f1 to get back into the bios. I think the ram chips can go faster, but the dram calc. settings dont work for me past 3600mhz.


Did you upgrade to the latest version?


----------



## Roddey (Sep 10, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Your welcome. Using dram calculator the fastest I can seem to get is 3600mhz/1800flck. 3733 using safe or fast settings causes it to keep rebooting and I have to turn the power switch off and then back on(power supply) then hit f1 to get back into the bios. I think the ram chips can go faster, but the dram calc. settings don't work for me past 3600mhz.


Same with two or four ram modules getting past 3600mhz. Although I read in a post somewhere that there are people getting these to work at 3733 by changing some of the dram calc. suggested settings. After a few more bios updates maybe I will try again.



TheLostSwede said:


> Did you upgrade to the latest version?


Yes



TheLostSwede said:


> Did you upgrade to the latest version?






 The settings that I highlighted have me a little confused for 3733. Maybe I am doing something wrong, I don't know how to set those.



TheLostSwede said:


> Did you upgrade to the latest version?


Sorry about all the post but I am not a savy as a lot of you guys are concerning a bios. At 3600mhz just changing the timings and leaving everything else except the voltage on auto works. At 3733 auto no longer works and I cant find bgs or bgs alt in the bios.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 10, 2019)

No idea what BGS is. 
FCLK should be in your UEFI, somewhere in the AMD settings.
That's just to make sure it's set to the same as the IF, although it might do this automagically, depending on the UEFI.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> No idea what BGS is.


Bank Group Swap


----------



## gerardfraser (Sep 10, 2019)

Well a tip for people wanting to see lower latency number. How to impress the neighbors J/K

Open Power Settings Explorer 
Go to Interrupt  Steering Settings
Put check mark/un-check by Interrupt Steering Mode
Close Power Settings Explorer 
Go to Power Plan of your choice in Windows
Go to Change Advance Power Settings
Go to Interrupt Steering Mode
Change Default to Processor 1
Close, test,magic lower latency number,simple .Be careful when impressing the neighbors,could lead to trouble 

Screen Shot click for 4K to read at full size


Spoiler












Download PowerSettingsExplorer by mbk1969



> Explore all power plan settings, to edit and to hide/unhide them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Roddey (Sep 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Bank Group Swap





biffzinker said:


> Bank Group Swap


From googling its sopposed to be in AMD


biffzinker said:


> Bank Group Swap
> View attachment 131583


I don't see those settings in the Prime x570 Pro Asus bios.



Roddey said:


> From googling its sopposed to be in AMD
> 
> I don't see those settings in the Prime x570 Pro Asus bios.


Not under the AMD settings that I can see.


----------



## evilhf (Sep 11, 2019)

Here I get 3733 cl14 mem / 1867mhz IF at 3900x on an MSI X370 Gaming pro carbon card.
Set the IF voltage in OVERRYDE MODE to 1.115v.
With RyzenDramCalculator set the timings according to the memory frequency you will use.
I got incredible results with 3733mhz cl14.


			UploadDeImagens.com.br - 7.4_original.jpg
		









I lovelly Lisa Su ❤


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Bank Group Swap
> View attachment 131583


My first thought was "sounds like a sex thing". No wonder they're using the acronym instead.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 11, 2019)

evilhf said:


> Here I get 3733 cl14 mem / 1867mhz IF at 3900x on an MSI X370 Gaming pro carbon card.
> Set the IF voltage in OVERRYDE MODE to 1.115v.
> With RyzenDramCalculator set the timings according to the memory frequency you will use.
> I got incredible results with 3733mhz cl14.
> ...


The 3800x does ok in the benchmarks at 3600mhz c14.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 11, 2019)

If no one have linked it lookand listen to Buildzoid @ Actually Hardcore Overclocking talk about Ram and FCLK settings vs performance on Ryzen 3000:









I think it's really interesting to listen to Buildzoid talking about different hardware.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 11, 2019)

Roddey said:


> The 3800x does ok in the benchmarks at 3600mhz c14.View attachment 131664View attachment 131665


I do notice that I have to mess with the cpu fan curve to get it to boost that high. If I start the fans spinning up too late(benefit: it does keep the noise down)I can see the thermal limits engage and multi-core scores decrease. If I start the fans spinning up early the benches go up as I get ahead of the heat. This is the first time that I have seen fan speeds being so important on cpu performance.  My previous system was a 4 core 4 thread 3.4 ghz. cpu with a noctua heatsink  were I could just about turn the cpu fans off(5 volt) and it would cool it fine.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 11, 2019)

Roddey said:


> I do notice that I have to mess with the cpu fan curve to get it to boost that high. If I start the fans spinning up too late(benefit: it does keep the noise down)I can see the thermal limits engage and multi-core scores decrease. If I start the fans spinning up early the benches go up as I get ahead of the heat. This is the first time that I have seen fan speeds being so important on cpu performance.  My previous system was a 4 core 4 thread 3.4 ghz. cpu with a noctua heatsink  were I could just about turn the cpu fans off(5 volt) and it would cool it fine.


It's nothing to do with that really, I hit 4.6GHz with my fans barely running. Wait for the new AGESA it really changes the behaviour of the CPU.
Obviously, I have an AiO cooler, which makes a bit of a difference, but trust me, it has a lot more to do with the AGESA than your cooler.

HWinfo has been running the background for a couple of hours and it's like night and day compared to what it was like two AGESA versions ago. I had a hard 4.4GHz ceiling that simply couldn't be broken. Now I have two cores that hits 4.6GHz.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 12, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's nothing to do with that really, I hit 4.6GHz with my fans barely running. Wait for the new AGESA it really changes the behaviour of the CPU.
> Obviously, I have an AiO cooler, which makes a bit of a difference, but trust me, it has a lot more to do with the AGESA than your cooler.
> 
> HWinfo has been running the background for a couple of hours and it's like night and day compared to what it was like two AGESA versions ago. I had a hard 4.4GHz ceiling that simply couldn't be broken. Now I have two cores that hits 4.6GHz.
> ...


Late reply. Took a drive through the Redwood forest of Northern California and took a walk along the beach of the pacific. Sept. is a nice time of year to be there. Slightly cool breeze coming off the ocean and the scenery is rare to find.  But back now and I must say I cant hit anything like the core speeds your showing. Should get the new bios in a week or two. The core speeds look good and I can turn my fans down. My last PC was silent and I miss that.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 12, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Late reply. Took a drive through the Redwood forest of Northern California and took a walk along the beach of the pacific. Sept. is a nice time of year to be there. Slightly cool breeze coming off the ocean and the scenery is rare to find.  But back now and I must say I cant hit anything like the core speeds your showing. Should get the new bios in a week or two. The core speeds look good and I can turn my fans down. My last PC was silent and I miss that.


Well, that's what the new AGESA is supposed to fix. Let's see how quickly Asus gets it out there.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 12, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, that's what the new AGESA is supposed to fix. Let's see how quickly Asus gets it out there.


They have a beta out there. The boost are better.


----------



## Espumador (Sep 25, 2019)

bottom line....your pushing your rams to hard for a pair of rams rated at 2666mhz XMP! using them at 3600mhz is already 1Gz more than the rated already OC 2666mhz XMP profile......so you are pushing them really hard and that is your probleme........cant run a Fiat 500 like a La Ferrari......your rams are top of the line since they are B-die and that is why you are able to push them to 3600. So i suggest you stick to 3600 or you will eventualy break them! cheers m8


----------



## oobymach (Sep 27, 2019)

Lots of good info in this thread, tested and re-tested a bunch of different frequencies and ended up going from 4400mhz @ 74.5ns to 3666 @ 64.4 with faster read speed on the latter (went from 50gbps to 54.5gbps). The max stable fclk I could get is 1833 (any higher and onboard audio would crackle really bad) so x2 = 3666 which is the optimal speed for my system apparently, write and copy speeds are the same at the lower speed as they were at max. Really happy with the patriot viper ram kit.


----------



## Raulsanchez (Feb 28, 2020)

X570 Aorus ultra 4X 8GB G.skill 3600 16-16-16-36 @ 3800 16-16-16-36 FCLK 1900 3900X. Default voltages, 24X7stable. Beats 9900KS in single thread Cinebench and Cpu-z. 555 Cpu-z single thread. Over 7800 Cinebench r20 @ 4300 1.375V forgot single core Cinebench score but was higher than 9900ks using PBO up to 4.65ghz single core burst


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Raulsanchez said:


> X570 Aorus ultra 4X 8GB G.skill 3600 16-16-16-36 @ 3800 16-16-16-36 FCLK 1900 3900X. Default voltages, 24X7stable. Beats 9900KS in single thread Cinebench and Cpu-z. 555 Cpu-z single thread. Over 7800 Cinebench r20 @ 4300 1.375V forgot single core Cinebench score but was higher than 9900ks using PBO up to 4.65ghz single core burst


If you have a static OC 4.3GHz with 1.375V have a second thought about that because the chances you will degrade your CPU is high...


----------



## Raulsanchez (Feb 28, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> If you have a static OC 4.3GHz with 1.375V have a second thought about that because the chances you will degrade your CPU is high...


Don't run that 24x7, just did few Cinebench runs. Actually run with default voltages and CPU clock speeds. Actually all my voltages are stock.  Just turned spread spectrum off and run ram at 3800 and FCLK at 1900. No problems 24x,7 stable.. no need to overclock CPU, PBO does fine job



Raulsanchez said:


> Don't run that 24x7, just did few Cinebench runs. Actually run with default voltages and CPU clock speeds. Actually all my voltages are stock.  Just turned spread spectrum off and run ram at 3800 and FCLK at 1900. No problems 24x,7 stable.. no need to overclock CPU, PBO does fine job


I would never run the system 24/7 that the higher voltage.  I also have excellent cooling with the Thor V2 case And nhd15.  I went for function over form I love all those 230 mm fans


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 28, 2020)

I was just wanted to say that these CPUs are not for core OC.
For DRAM, UCLK and FCLK it’s ok up to a point.


----------



## Raulsanchez (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes sir, true.  I hope 7nm+ ryzen 4000 parts bring higher clock speeds. Maybe 4.5 to 4.6 all core



Raulsanchez said:


> Yes sir, true.  I hope 7nm+ ryzen 4000 parts bring higher clock speeds. Maybe 4.5 to 4.6 all core


Zen 2 ipc is already superior to Intel latest parts


----------



## moproblems99 (Feb 28, 2020)

Raulsanchez said:


> Yes sir, true.  I hope 7nm+ ryzen 4000 parts bring higher clock speeds. Maybe 4.5 to 4.6 all core
> 
> 
> Zen 2 ipc is already superior to Intel latest parts



I am curious, but why do you quote yourself and hold a conversation?  Or did posts get moved around?


----------

